

Dress to Profess: What Should Scientists Wear? - jawns
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2014_04_24/caredit.a1400104

======
tedsanders
I'm a scientist. I'm at conference this second, in fact. Plenty of people are
wearing suits.

Also, lab coats in lab make sense. You don't to spill acids or solvents on an
expensive suit. You also want to be mobileoso you can reach into hard to
access machines and spaces. A suit is not practical for mobility.

~~~
chrisBob
Conferences are completely different. At a conference there is a 50% chance I
will wear a suit, but back at work on a regular day I am in jeans and a
T-shirt which makes me _very slightly_ underdressed compared to my peers.

A conference is more similar to a job interview which is the one time that
even scientists get dressed up.

